# bad betta tanks



## 3l1zabeth (Jun 28, 2012)

Bad Betta Tanks:


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

What's wrong with the third one?


----------



## Purple (Jun 25, 2012)

The second one seems fine... Other than the fact that the fish won't really have much room to swim horizontally. It looks like it's about a gallon.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

3rd one is alright imo, not the others


----------



## Purple (Jun 25, 2012)

betta lover1507 said:


> 3rd one is alright imo, not the others


Yeah, the second one was pushing it. Still much better than a lot of them out there...


----------



## happypappy (Apr 5, 2012)

i want the one on the counter! what's wrong with it?


----------



## Calypso77 (Jun 17, 2012)

I think when some people think of Betta Fish they think of decor fish and like to do different things with them as more a decor idea. Putting a fish in a coffee maker no I don't think so, or even a gum ball machine. 

There are some crazy looking ideas out there of what people house their Betta's in.


----------



## 3l1zabeth (Jun 28, 2012)

My neighbor has the same tank as the 3rd one and it is less than a gallon. The 2nd one doesnt have space for the betta to breathe.


----------



## 3l1zabeth (Jun 28, 2012)

And in the 3rd tank their is 2 many plants and the betta has a hard time swimming around.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

The third looks more than a gallon


----------



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

I agree the third looks more than a gallon. I like the second and if you could find a coffee pot in a 1g I would totally do it. Also I think this thread belongs under betta housing...not pictures.


----------



## konstargirl (Mar 9, 2010)

The last photo seemed okay, except it needs a filter. All the other ones look so CRUEL!


----------

